# black gold dog food



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone use this dog food or know anything about it? Someone had suggested it to us. We are trying to find a reasonably priced dog food that is also a good quality.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I know a real nice dog man who uses black gold and swears by it when he's working dogs.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't use it because we don't have a place near here that sells it. This guy actually travels to get dog food.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I just picked the professional blend because you didn't refrence a particular kind...but it rates at a One Star Level...which is crap...as far as the dog food analysis website is concerned...to each his own but I wouldn't feed it...

*Black Gold Professional Blend*


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Arent you the same person that asked for recommendations on another post? Alot of people already recommended good foods to look into. The answer stays the same...Go get some Canidae, Innova, Wellness, Merrick, Taste of Wild, Solid Gold, Fromm, Evangers if you want good foods...BLACK GOLD IS GARBAGE, it has a bunch of fillers, yeast, corn, etc etc...

You are not going to find a good food for a cheap price, just like human food. You will, however, save money with a better food bc you will be able to feed less than a cheap brand.


----------



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help. As I have been searching the forum I have found some of the suggestions. I was just curious about Black Gold since someone had recommended it to me. I am glad I now know that it is not good. Thanks again.


----------

